# Transfering music from ipod to mac



## followme318 (Jan 12, 2004)

My old Dell crashed and i lost all of my information and music from my HD. I bought a new PowerBook G4. I want to transfer my music from my ipod onto my new computer so i can manage everything in iTunes. Please tell me how I can do this....transfer songs from ipod to apple.....?? thanks


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Try the following for more info:
http://www.ipodlounge.com/articles_more.php?id=5090_0_8_0_M

One idea that I've heard is to treat the ipod just as if its another hard drive, forgeting all about the itunes. Copy the files from your ipod into another folder, and then reimport on your new itunes. I've not done such, but it may be worth a shot... Oh, and at the ipodlounge.com, there is a forum there too that may have some hints/help.

Good luck, and whatever ya do, please let us know here too - thanks!


----------



## followme318 (Jan 12, 2004)

MSM Hobbies-thank you very much

Being that I am a recent changer from PC to Mac I had tried to move the ipod files as if it were an additional hard drive already. Although, the ipod control folder didnt appear. I have a feeling there is a setting, which i looked for to change, is set to hide hidden folders from within the ipod.

I ended up using the forum you sent me. There was a ink there with a program which easily directs you and moves all your files from your ipod onto you comp. The mac version of htis program is here:

http://www.thelittleappfactory.com/application.php?app=iPodRip

the PC version is also availible by browsing for it through the link above. Again, thanks.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

You be welcome! So, so far, how well do you like your new PB G4 Mac?
Much troubles converting from PC to this superiour computer?  
Take care,
Rob


----------

